# Albany Western Australia



## CeJay (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi
I am new to this site and am looking for any information/experience anyone may have on Albany, Western Australia.
We have just received 175 visas after a 14 month wait. Looking to move over, hopefully, towards the latter end of 2010.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi CeJay,

Congratulations on getting your visa!!!

I'm sorry I can't help on info on Albany as I live across the other side of the country. Hopefully, those members who live that way will be able to help.

You've probably already got these links but doing a quick Google, this is what I've turned up:

Home Page (I always find the local council website immensely helpful)

ALBANY, WESTERN AUSTRALIA, ALBANY BEACHES, HISTORIC BUILDINGS IN ALBANY, THINGS TO DO IN ALBANY, PLACES OF INTEREST IN ALBANY, TOURIST ATTRACTIONS IN ALBANY, ACCOMMODATION IN ALBANY, PLACES TO STAY IN ALBANY, WHALE WATCHING IN ALBANY, MUSEUMS IN ALBA

Albany - Tourism Western Australia

(it looks absolutely awesome!!!).

Albany GateWAy - Albany WA Western Australia GateWAy Home of the First and Best Community Business and Tourism Web Portal to Great Southern Albanywa

Online newspapers:
greatsouthern.thewest.com.au

Albany Weekender - Albany news, classifieds and community

Online radio stations (Perth): 
6PR - Homepage 

Mix 94.5 - I love my Mix

HTH
Dolly


----------



## harri (Apr 2, 2009)

CeJay said:


> Hi
> I am new to this site and am looking for any information/experience anyone may have on Albany, Western Australia.
> We have just received 175 visas after a 14 month wait. Looking to move over, hopefully, towards the latter end of 2010.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Hi guys,
Just to say that i visited Albany in 01 when i took a trip down from Perth.
Nothing there, not a place you would go to live, if you go west to live stick to perth.


----------



## CeJay (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies. Dolly I will check out some of the links new to us.
Harri - do you mean by 'nothing there' there are no jobs, 'life', opportunities etc. I would be really interested to hear more of your views as you are the first person I have come across who has been there (is that good or bad - maybe its not worth it or maybe its a secret haven!?) Do you think it is more a place just to visit rather than settle. We are not city people, coming from a rural area in UK, city life (as in Perth, Sydney, Melbourne) would not be our thing i don't think.
Thanks again, any info would be really helpful.


----------



## harri (Apr 2, 2009)

CeJay said:


> Thank you both for your replies. Dolly I will check out some of the links new to us.
> Harri - do you mean by 'nothing there' there are no jobs, 'life', opportunities etc. I would be really interested to hear more of your views as you are the first person I have come across who has been there (is that good or bad - maybe its not worth it or maybe its a secret haven!?) Do you think it is more a place just to visit rather than settle. We are not city people, coming from a rural area in UK, city life (as in Perth, Sydney, Melbourne) would not be our thing i don't think.
> Thanks again, any info would be really helpful.


Hi again guys,
I realy cannot remember to much about the place.We came over to perth to do a reccie and decided to drive down the west coast and along the bottom a bit. We went via the Margret River area which was very nice, the thing is all these places look as if there reasonably big on a map untill you get there.
When we got back to perth i met a young lad who came from down there and he said only farmers go to Albany, and every one tries to move to Perth for work.
Believe me you do not want to be more than 1 hour away from a city centre. We moved to the Gold Coast in 03 , my advice is you need to first be near a city to stand a chance of getting any good jobs ect..There is quite a difference between rural here and in the uk.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

harri said:


> Believe me you do not want to be more than 1 hour away from a city centre. We moved to the Gold Coast in 03 , my advice is you need to first be near a city to stand a chance of getting any good jobs ect..There is quite a difference between rural here and in the uk.


But there are regional cities - I know since I live in one in South Australia! Depending on your work and the lifestyle you want then you don't have to live near a state capital. 

We would have hated living in near a state capital! 

Transport can be an issue in regional towns since there may not be a train line, and coaches may only be a few times a day. Around here no-one thinks anything of the 4 -5 hour drive to either Melbourne or Adelaide, and some even do it in the same day! 

Is there a chance that you could visit Albany before you make the move to see it for yourself? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## laura1976 (Apr 4, 2009)

harri said:


> Hi guys,
> Just to say that i visited Albany in 01 when i took a trip down from Perth.
> Nothing there, not a place you would go to live, if you go west to live stick to perth.


Hi,
I lived in Perth during 2 years and visited Albany, same opinion as harri: there's nothing there, it's nice for a short holiday but wouldn't want to live there! If you're looking for a small city experience on the South west coast, I find Denmark much more apealing: it's full of charm, near beautiful beaches and magnificent forests - and great vineyards! But it's a very, very small town!!! I'm not a city person either, but Perth doesn't feel like a city to me, so I think it might be worth trying Perth when you arrive. Alternatively you can look for something in Armadale, in Perth's hills. It's a country town but very close to Perth (40 min drive), I have friends there who have a nice house surrounded by a huge garden with trees full of fruits, and kangaroos visiting every now and then. 
Cheers


----------

